# My new boys



## orcatdog (Oct 20, 2009)

Well here I go, with my first attempt at pack / cart goats. Found these little guys in Central Oregon at a well established goat diary / cheese maker. Dad is 1/2 Togg - 1/2 Alpine and mother is registered Saanen. Got them at 5 days old and pulled them off mom so they had the good stuff in them and spunky. Had no problems with getting them to take a bottle. 
Thanks again for sweetgoatmama's milk recipe - I'm hooked. It also saved some bummer / orphan calves we had last week.
The Boys (Pedro and Julio, my kids named them and not sure of the hispanic theme) are a little over 3 weeks old and a blast. My little boy already has them loading into the back of my Toyota pickup with the help of a little step. 
Will keep posted.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Congratulation. They are adorable. Welcome to the goat life. Bottle feeding is busy but worth it. Have a good time. IdahoNancy


----------



## clint (Apr 16, 2009)

They are very cute. Take alot of pictures of them and your human kids while they are young and growing up.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

NICE!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

They're really cute! I want to see a bigger picture!


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh no!!! I can't look. I'll get baby fever. My 6 boys are 2 years old this year and getting really big. I miss those kids! Once we get settled in our new house and property maybe it's time for a doe? Oh...they are so cute!


----------

